# Charakterverständnis "NEIN DANKE!"



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

Ich nutze die Möglichkeit des Forums um etwas rumzumotzen, weil ich oft kopfschüttelnd vor dem Rechner sitze und mich frage...

"Oh Gott, warum strafst du mich mit dem Anblick dieses verskillten Charakters?
Ich habe doch meine Suppe gegessen und die Kirchensteuer entrichtet!"

Ihr kennt das vielleicht...

Ihr denkt euch so in Garth Forthnir, ich geh mal wieder Uru oder CD und tretet einer Gruppe von Spielern bei. Da ihr noch warten müsst, guckt ihr euch mal die Leute an und inspiziert sie. Plötzlich erstarrt euer Blick, denn ihr bemerkt, dass der Wächter, der euch schützen soll, und wo ihr zum Heilen verdonnert seid, dass dieser nur Leder oder Stoffequip trägt, und dies ist kein Zierwerk, sondern sein vollster Ernst...

Ihr bemerkt weiters, dass Tugenden wie Weisheit und Standhaftigkeit wirklich sehr beliebt sind, vorallem bei Waffenmeistern und Wächtern, denn dort haben diese sehr viel Sinn, vorallem, wenn diese auf ihr maximum von 3 gegrindet wurden. 

Dann kommen noch die klassischen Kampfbarden dazu, die sich in Kriegsrede in den Infight stürzen, und nicht verstehen, dass sie in Kriegsrede keinen Elitemeister alleine down bekommen.

Ganz toll und vorallem sehr unterstützend finde ich persönlich die Herzsucher Hunter, deren erster Schuss grundsätzlich der HS ist, nur damit sie ihren Damage raushauen können. Lustig wird des dann, wenn der Wächter sich in dieser Situation denkt, warum Tanken... 

Kennt ihr auch die "ich bin mal kurz AFK-Typen" mitten im Kampf AFK gehen das bringt die Gruppe weiter und zeugt davon das Spiel von der Systematik her begriffen zu haben...

Wenn man mal so die normalen Spieler betrachtet, dann kann man bei gutem Equip etwa folgendes sagen

Wächter 3,8K Leben
Waffenmeister 3,6K Leben
Hauptmann 4,1K Leben
Jäger 2,8K Leben
Schurke 2,7K Leben
Kundiger 3K Leben
Barde 2,5K Leben

Doch es gibt sie, die antigamer. Barden mit 1,8 K Leben
Schurken mit 3,3K Leben
und Wächter mit 4,6K Leben

Ich habe schon Dinge gesehen und erlebt, die Ihresgleichen suchen, und manchmal denke ich mir so in meiner Verzweiflung über diese Leute...

"Warum nehmen sich die Leute nicht einfach mal die Zeit über ihre Charaktere nachzudenken, bevor sie sie equippen? Ist das zuviel verlangt, oder ist das so schwer? Erwarte ich zuviel von anderen Spielern?"

Ich bin wirklich ein tolleranter Spieler, und wenn einer nicht nach meinen Maßstäben equipped ist, dann ist er es eben nicht, aber ganz im ernst, es gibt Grenzen, und was ich da schon gesehen habe... omg sag ich nur dazu...

Mich interessiert, ob ihr auch sowas kennt, und was ihr euch dabei denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> ...
> Jäger 2,8K Leben
> ...
> "Warum nehmen sich die Leute nicht einfach mal die Zeit über ihre Charaktere nachzudenken, bevor sie sie equippen? Ist das zuviel verlangt, oder ist das so schwer? Erwarte ich zuviel von anderen Spielern?"
> ...


Ich war kurz davor, dir zu antworten, doch Gleichgesinnte in WoW zu suchen.
Mein Jäger hat nur 2,3k Leben. Muss ich jetzt vor Scham im Boden versinken? Ich weiß, dass ich meine Ausrüstung noch optimieren muss (trage immer noch die Aughaire-Rüstung), aber ich glaube nicht, dass davon wirklich Erfolg und Misserfolg abhängen. Und wenn mein Kind mitten im Bossfight schreit, ist mir mein Kind einfach wichtiger als der Boss. Sorry, aber für mich ist HdRO ein Spiel.


----------



## Aletia (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab interessiert gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn mein Beitrag hier nicht wirklich der Sache dient und eher sinnfrei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ja ich gebs zu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus, hab grade erst mit HdR angefangen.
Vielleicht sind deine Mitspieler auch nicht so weit? Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

Niemand verlangt von dir, dass du sobald du 50 bis das ultratopequip hast, das verlangt wirklich keiner, auch ich nicht, und wenn dein Kind im Bosskampf schreit, und du dich darum kümmerst, dann ist das absolut ok, doch hoffe ich auch, dass du deine Mitspieler vor einer Instanz davon in Kenntnis setzt, dass du kurzfristig ausfallen kannst, denn sonst wäre es den anderen Spielern gegenüber unfair... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Aletia
Alle sind ja zum glück nicht so, doch es kommt eben vor... Niemand ist von Anfang an der Zocker schlechthin, und ich mach auch nicht alles perfekt, doch sollte man sich mit seiner Klasse auch beschäftigen, und dementsprechend diese stärken. 

Vielleicht stelle ich zu hohe Ansprüche, aber ich spiele gerne mit Spielern zusammen, die ihre Klasse halbwegs beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (15. Mai 2008)

Das erschreckt mich ein wenig. Bin Anfänger/Gast in HDRO. Keine Ahnung wovon du genau redest bzw. kann nicht verstehen wie "schlimm" das ist. Aber, das klingt 1:1 so, wenn Hardcore WoW'ler sich über Casuals aufregen. Und das finde ich WIRKLICH schlimm, egal in welchem Spiel. Komme ich hier vom Regen in die Traufe?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (15. Mai 2008)

mist, mein hauptmann hat keine 4,1 k leben - was mache ich denn jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mal im ernst, das sind doch etwas harte ansichten. klar ist ein wächter mit leichter lederrüstung völliger unfug, aber ich würde mich kaum daran hochziehen wenn jemand von den tugenden und der ausrüstung her nicht dem "standard" entspricht - so lange es für ihn und die gruppe funktioniert ist doch alles bestens.

das ist dann aber auch der punkt bei dem ich dir recht gebe, wer sich einer gruppe anschliesst sollte auch zusehen dass er das für die gruppe tut was für sie am besten ist, und jäger die gnadenlos pullen oder barden die an vorderster front mitten zwischen die feinde springen sind in meinen augen egoisten die ihren persönlichen "stil" über das wohl der mitspieler stellen. denn auch wenn es nur ein spiel ist - man investiert zeit, und nach 3 stunden instanz frustriert das handtuch werfen zu müssen weil dank hirnrissiger aktionen anderer nach dem x-ten wipe die halbe ausrüstung rot ist und die vorräte verbraucht sind ist nicht sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Styr74 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube dem TE geht es nicht darum, Leute mit nicht ganz so tollem Equip zu verurteilen, sonder eher auf haarsträubende Fehler hinzuweisen. 
Ich selber bin auch neu bei HDRO und spiele einen Wächter. Es gibt genug Foren oder Guides in denen man sich vorab über Klassenspeziefische Dinge informieren kann. 
Sollte ich mir nen dicken Klops erlauben fände ich es sogar gut wenn mich jemand darüber informieren würde. Ich will ja auch lernen von erfahrenen Spielern. Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an wie man
von anderen daruf angesprochen wird, auch hier gilt der Ton macht die Musik.
Ich habe übrigens selber einen kleinen Sohn und wenn der Nachts mal aufwacht werde ich auch selbstverständlich sofort zu ihm gehen, jedoch habe ich noch die 20 Sekunden Zeit mich bei der Gruppe
abzumelden.
Generell ist halt ne vernünftige Komunikation wichtig, und die habe ich bis jetzt in meinen 2 Wochen HDRO
eigentlich immer gefunden, das war bei WoW deutlich anders....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2008)

Generell reg ich mich eigentlich nicht über das Equip auf, aber es es ist schon störrend wenn man auf Level 35 Spieler trifft die noch nichte eine einzige Eigentschaft ausgerüstet haben, also weder die normalen Traits noch Klassen/Rassen Traits.


----------



## Elrigh (15. Mai 2008)

Naja, ein Wächter in Stoff und Leder? Das wäre auch bei WOW ein Witz. Hast Du ihn mal nach dem Grund gefragt? Vielleicht ist ihm noch nicht aufgegangen, warum es schwerere Rüstungen gibt.

Bei HDRO ist es generell etwas schwieriger mit den "Skillungen" durch die 
Tugenden, ich musste mich erst durch einige (teils Englische) Guides durcharbeiten, bis ich kapiert hab, welche Tugenden für was gut sind.

Da ich noch keine Endgame-Erfahrung in HDRO habe, kann ich nur von WOW aus urteilen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ein gewisses Level an Equip nötig ist für die genannten Instanzen, bei WOW würde man auch keinen Stoff/Leder/Kette equipten Wächter nach Kara mitnehmen oder bei einer Randomgruppe rein PVP-geskillte Chars.

Aber ich hoffe doch mal, dass diese Spieler die Ausnahme bilden.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Mai 2008)

Um Aurengur zu verteidigen: Er meint nicht Leute, die schlechte Rüstung tragen und mit Begründung AFK gehen.

Aurengur sprach von Leuten, die _unangemessene_ Rüstung tragen und unbegründet AFK gehen. Das kann man auch im nachhinein noch zu einem begründeten AFK machen, in der Art von von "Sorry, musste gerade unbedingt meine brennende Katze löschen". Die Begründeten sind nicht die, um die es geht.

Aber auch dann: So leute frage ich zuerst, ob da möglicherweise System hinter steckt. Die Reaktion darauf und auf den Hinweis, was man *eigentlich* von der Klasse erwarten würde sind dann für mich der Grund um zu entscheiden, ob ich mit der Person weiterspielen möchte. 

Also, hier der Merksatz bezüglich meiner Meinung: _Es gibt keine schlechten Spieler, nur uneinsichtige Vollidioten_.

Manchmal ist man auch selber einer.


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Mai 2008)

Über Sinn und Unsinn verschiedener Tugenden zu sinnieren ist müßig, damit kommt man wieder zwangsläufig zum altbekannten "ey deine Skillung ist scheiße"-Geplänkel vom Drei-Buchstaben-Primus zurück. Was jedoch wirklich seltsam ist, sind Wächter und Waffenmeister in Stoffrüstung. Stoffrüstungen beim Jäger kann ich ja noch einigermassen nachvollziehen, je nach dem welche Fertigkeiten man ausspielen will, nicht aber wenn es um den Schildträger schlechthin geht. Wächter hat schwere Panzerung zu tragen, sonst ist der Sinn des Charakters ziemlich für die Katz - ebenso die Kamikazebarden, die denken nur weil sie die Möglichkeit haben, ein Schild zu tragen auch gleich die Nonplus-Ultra Nahkampfklasse zu sein. Kann den TE schon ansatzweise verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HohesC (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> her begriffen zu haben...
> 
> Wenn man mal so die normalen Spieler betrachtet, dann kann man bei gutem Equip etwa folgendes sagen
> 
> ...



Ich habe meinen Wächter erst auf LVL 30 daher stelle ich jetzt eine ganz blauäugige Frage:
Weshalb gilt ein Wächter mit 3,8K Leben als normaler Char und ein Wächter mit 4,6K Leben als Antigamer?
Soviel ich weiss ist es nur förderlich einen Tank mit viel HP zu haben...
Werden andere Attribute wie Macht etc. vernachlässigt mit so viel Leben?


----------



## Vetaro (15. Mai 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Weshalb gilt ein Wächter mit 3,8K Leben als normaler Char und ein Wächter mit 4,6K Leben als Antigamer?
> Soviel ich weiss ist es nur förderlich einen Tank mit viel HP zu haben...
> Werden andere Attribute wie Macht etc. vernachlässigt mit so viel Leben?



Genau. Der entsprechende Wächter hätte wohl gefühlte 7% Blockchance und würde rotfüchse two-hitten*.

______
* Abgewandelte Form eines Witzes von Barlow.


----------



## HohesC (15. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Genau. Der entsprechende Wächter hätte wohl gefühlte 7% Blockchance und würde rotfüchse two-hitten*.
> 
> ______
> * Abgewandelte Form eines Witzes von Barlow.



ich glaub du meinst Barlows (Dmg)Pala Blog?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giladaniel (15. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal, das sich manch einer auch gar nicht sicher ist was sein Char benötigt, bzw andere Ansichtsweisen hat.
Mein Hauptmann ist auch 50 und ich komme immer öfter zu der Meinung das in einigen Situationen Wille für mich noch wichtiger ista ls Vitalität, daher komme ich auch nich auf 4,2K Leben.
Denn meine Kraft ist sehr oft eher am Ende als meine Moral.

Bei vielen anderen Traits bin ich mir einfach nicht sicher was gebraucht wird.

Es kommt meiner Meinung auch darauf an wie der jeweilige Char gespielt wird.


----------



## Norei (15. Mai 2008)

Giladaniel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das sich manch einer auch gar nicht sicher ist was sein Char benötigt, bzw andere Ansichtsweisen hat.
> Mein Hauptmann ist auch 50 und ich komme immer öfter zu der Meinung das in einigen Situationen Wille für mich noch wichtiger ista ls Vitalität, daher komme ich auch nich auf 4,2K Leben.
> Denn meine Kraft ist sehr oft eher am Ende als meine Moral.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, dass gerade bei LotRO der Anteil der Spieler sehr hoch ist, die das Spiel spielen und in keinem einzigen Forum darüber lesen. Die wissen nicht einmal, dass sie Tugenden ausrüsten müssen, weil man nicht zwingend darauf gestossen wird. Man müsste eigentlich mit Level 10 eine Quest bekommen: Rüste dir eine Tugend aus, so wie man zu Beginn zu seinem Lehrer geschickt wird. Und auch der Unterschied zwischen den Rüstungen ist nicht so bedeutend, dass man ihn bei normalem Solospiel nicht ignorieren könnte. Die Leute schauen auf die Werte, sehen dass die Leichte Rüstung +20 Beweglichkeit hat und die Schwere Rüstung nur +15 Macht und sagen sich, dass die Leichte Rüstung wohl besser ist. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nach einem Jahr HdRO immer noch nicht weiß, ob für meinen Jäger +15 Schicksal besser ist als +15 Vitalität oder +15 Macht (bei gleichem Bew Bonus). Also klär die Leute freundlich auf, sag ihnen, dass Wächter eigentlich zum Aggro halten da sind, dann erklärst du was Aggro ist und wenn du es freundlich machst, kannst du ca. 75% bekehren. Wenn du meckerst, machen 90% weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Melethron (15. Mai 2008)

@ Styr74

Der TE hat aber nicht in seinem Post davon berichtet, das er die genannten Personen auf das Manko hin angesprochen hat. Gerade das würde ich von einem erfahrenen Spieler einfach mal erwarten. Ansprechen BEVOR man gemeinsam loszittert und nicht sich still aufregen und noch woanders seinen Ärger veröffentlichen. Ich bin auch froh wenn man mich auf gewisse Dinge hinweist, da kann man sich weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Kobold (15. Mai 2008)

Ich bewundere immer Spieler, die wohl als EINZIGE die Spielmechanik voll durchschaut haben und viele (nicht opimierte) Charaktäre als "Antigamer" titulieren.

Deine Kritik sugeriert, dass es wohl Charaktäre gibt, die nicht 100% effizient sind, und dass Dich dies sehr zu stören scheint.
Die Verwaltung der Tugenden ist ohnehin eine Wissenschaft für sich. Nach der Beschreibung her klingt da alles super und nützlich. Wo sind denn die einzig richtigen Einstellungen festgelegt, ohne die man nicht mehr in Gruppen aufgenommen wird? 
Ich meine, es muss doch so etwas wie ein "Lösungsbuch" geben - und wehe man variert dies...

Und wenn mein Zwergen-Wächter in Dessous durch Angmar rennen will und dem Hexenkönig eine Bärenfalle in den allerwertesten schieben möchte, so ist dies "seine" Strategie...! (ok zugegeben, dass will ich selber nicht sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn mein Hobbit-Jäger einem "optimierten" Wächter nach 2 Schüssen die Aggro abnimmt, dann lerne ich nach spätestens dem 4. Versucht, dass ich wohl ein bisschen was falsch mache... Doch bisher hat es immer gut geklappt und nur das ist es, was mir Spaß macht, wofür ich mein Abo bezahle und was ich erleben will.


----------



## -Shadow- (15. Mai 2008)

Mit verschiedenen HP-Zahlen versuchen zu erklären, wie gut jemand spielt ist ein wenig abstrakt, ich finde auch ein Schurke mit 3k ist absolut ohne Einwände und muss nicht minder schlecht sein, als ein Schurke mit 2,7k.


----------



## Adanadar (15. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich schon schön, dass sich die meisten Spieler in Lotro nicht über ihr Equipment definieren.


----------



## W_A_R (15. Mai 2008)

> Wenn man mal so die normalen Spieler betrachtet, dann kann man bei gutem Equip etwa folgendes sagen
> 
> Wächter 3,8K Leben
> Waffenmeister 3,6K Leben
> ...





Denke die Lebensangaben sind nur ungefähre Richtwerte... mein HM hat auch weit über 4,1k moral und ist in vielerlei hinsicht besser als andre (kraft,kraftreg,verschiedenste werte wie macht,bewegl.,...)

Wächter können auch schonmal gut mehr Moral haben... schon klar dass ab einem gewissen moral wert andre werte leiden müssen....insgesamt muss es halt passen und wenn der spieler und seine mitsplier klar kommen kann doch jeder seinen char spielen und equipen wie er will


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Mai 2008)

@Aurengur Für genau solche Leute wie Dich bete ich jeden Abend, dass sie ganz schnell die Lust an dem was sie auch immer spielen verlieren und gehen. Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein wer Du bist? Jeder hat das Recht seinen Charakter so zu spielen wie er/sie es für richtig hält. Und wenn der Wächter nur im Ledenschurz vor mir steht, hätte ich nicht das Recht laut los zu mekkern. Du bist weder Gott, noch Darwin noch der Mega-Über-Hyper-Zocker der allen sagen kann was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.

So Typen wie Du versauen jedes Spiel.


----------



## Styr74 (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> @Aurengur Für genau solche Leute wie Dich bete ich jeden Abend, dass sie ganz schnell die Lust an dem was sie auch immer spielen verlieren und gehen. Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein wer Du bist? Jeder hat das Recht seinen Charakter so zu spielen wie er/sie es für richtig hält. Und wenn der Wächter nur im Ledenschurz vor mir steht, hätte ich nicht das Recht laut los zu mekkern. Du bist weder Gott, noch Darwin noch der Mega-Über-Hyper-Zocker der allen sagen kann was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
> 
> So Typen wie Du versauen jedes Spiel.



Ich denke ganz so ist es nicht. Als Wächter bin ich ebenfalls wie der Barde (Heiler) im besonderen Maße
für meine Gruppe verantwortlich. Und das Ziel in einem MMO ist doch zusammen Aufgaben zu lösen. Und das macht mitunter auch den Spass aus. Wenn dann z.B. nen Lvl 35 Wächter mit kpl. Stoffrüstung ohne Schild in der Gruppe ist, ist das zwar die Netscheidung des Spielers den Wächter so zu spielen, aber für die Gruppe ist das sicherlich nicht dienlich.
Ich bin auch gegen Itemgeilheit und Beschimpfung von Mitspielern wenn die Fehler machen, ohne Frage. Aber zu mindest ein bischen sollte sich jeder mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzen, wenn er denn zumindest
in Gruppen spielen möchte.


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Mai 2008)

Finde ich auch, da reagiert gerade jemand ziemlich über, weil er den Startpost fehlinterpretiert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch schon etwas länger bei HdRo dabei und muss ganz ehrlich sagen:

1. Ein gewisses Charakterverständnis hatte bisher jeder mit dem ich in einer Gruppe gespielt hab. Einen Wächter ohne Schild hab ich bisher nicht gehabt.

2. Ich hab schon mal Stoffsachen angehabt, weil die tatsächlich besser waren als die schwere Rüstung

3. DDO-Handbuch: Ein Charakter wird um so interessanter so mehr Fehler er hat.

4. Ich hab immer am meisten Spass in Gruppen in denen nicht solche Korri..... Typen drin sind, die meinen sie sind die leuchtenden Beispiele für alle.


----------



## Aranthion (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mit Interesse verfolge ich eine Diskussion, in die sich mal wieder ein "schleichender 3-Buchstaben Unterton" einnisten könnte.
HdRO zeichnet oder sollte sich dadurch auszeichnen, einen verstehenden - bzw. verständnisvollen Blick auf die Gefährten zu werfen!
1. Real-Life geht vor, insbesonders wenn kleine Kinder da sind, es ist lediglich eine Sache der Absprache in der Gruppe vonnöten.
2. Neu hinzugekommenen SpielerInnen sollte Mensch Tipps.Ratschläge und Hilfe geben, und wenn sie Lvl 50 geworden sind, heisst das nicht, dass alle auf demselben Wissensstand sind wie Hardcoregamer, andere Interessen und Verpflichtungen kosten eben auch Zeit, sondern wir sollten das Wort "Gefährte" schon ernst nehmen, und nicht wegen Besserwisserei oder Informationsvorsprung gegen Schienbeine treten. 
Wir *spielen* hier zusammen, aber wir brechen keine Rekorde wie anderswo!
Das zeichnet bislang die Community, auch Gemeinschaft genannt, aus, und das ist dann auch im Sinne der Bücher Tolkiens nachzuvollziehen! Oder wie heisst es so schön frei nach Gimli, als er zu Legolas dieses sagte auf den Schlachtfeldern von Pelennor: "Ich hätte nie gedacht, mal neben einem zu sterben, der nur Mittlere Rüstung trägt".
3. Zu den Zahlen von Aurengur: Es ist völlig unsinnig, nur die HP-Points aufzuführen, das ist Scheinlegitimation.
Die Avatare sind schon etwas komplexer aufgebaut, hinzu kommt noch die individuelle Spielweise.  Kraft, Schaden, Ausweichchancen, hinzu die anderen Softskills, diese fliessen alle in die Spielfigur ein; und nebenbei erwähnt, Dein Zahlenwerk ist auch nicht ganz stimmig, schau Dir zumindest das Verhältnis Wächter-Waffenmeister an! ( btw. ich spiele seit einem Jahr alle 7 Klassen, die meisten Lvl 50 bis 42 , ich kenne die Zahlen und Werte )
4. In diesem Spiel regen mich nicht schlechte Traits,Waffen oder Rüstungen auf, dann könnte ich auch keinen 47er XY mehr nach Carn Dum mitnehmen, eher Menschen, die den Grundkonsens vom "Herrn der Ringe" mit Füssen treten.
Nebenbei Aurengur: die Beispiele mit dem Hunter und dem Kampfbarden stimmen, insofern pflichte ich Dir bei. Aber: ein kleines, hilfreiches Anflüstern wirkt manchmal Wunder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt einige Gründe, nicht die richtige Ausstattung für seine Spielfigur zu besitzen, aber keinen, der gerechtfertigt ist, sich in erhabener Position über Anderen zu wähnen.
In diesem Sinne
MfG
Aranthion


----------



## Melethron (15. Mai 2008)

Gut geschrieben, Aranthion. Kann dir nur zustimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (15. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mal eine Lanze brechen für Aurengur, zumindest ich habe das nicht so verstanden wie anscheinend manch anderer hier.

Ich selbst spiele einen Barden (Lvl 50) und habe schon öfters mit Spielern zusammen gespielt, wo ich das Gefühl hatte, die haben ihren Charakter von der Sippe auf 50 ziehen lassen, sich von denen Ausrüstung geben lassen und haben im Endeffekt keine Ahnung wie der Charakter gespielt wird. Für mich ist HdRO das erste Online-Rollenspiel und ich habe im Laufe der Zeit gelernt meinen Barden zu spielen, dieser Lernprozess hört imho nie auf, aber bei manchen hat er glaube ich noch gar nicht angefangen.

Dazu zählen eben solche Leute wie Jäger, die wahllos pullen und damit die ganze Gruppe in den Tod schicken, Wächter die es nicht schaffen die Aggro zu halten, Hauptleute die auch nach dem fünften freundlichen Hinweis die Gruppe nicht durchbuffen, Barden die meinen mit aktivierter Kriegsrede heilen zu müssen bzw. gar nicht heilen etc.

Kleine Anekdote zwischendurch^^ Ich war neulich zum ersten Mal in der Spalte, mit ner Random Gruppe (nie wieder...). Das war schon krass was da abgelaufen ist. Zuerst mal hatten wir natürlich keinen wirklichen Raidleiter, ein Spieler mit Spaltenerfahrung hat dann die Leitung übernommen. Nur leider hat das nichts, aber auch gar nichts geholfen. Bei der ersten Mobgruppe hat es uns gleich zweimal erwischt, weil die Leute anstatt geschlossen einfach wahllos losgelaufen sind und die Anweisungen des Leiters völlig ignoriert haben. Dann ging es ein Weilchen ganz gut, bis ein Spieler, der wohl auch schon Spaltenerfahrung hatte, meinte er müsse dem Leiter ständig reinquatschen, was natürlich völlig im Chaos endete. Vom wahllosen Pulle von Gegnern will ich hier gar nicht reden, das war eh Standard... soviel dazu, weiter im Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ausgerüsteten Tugenden oder auch den Moralwert würde ich hier nicht als Kriterium nehmen, ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch nicht mal 2000 Leben und meine ausgerüsteten Tugenden waren nicht die besten, wir haben trotzdem Urugarth und Carn Dum in (guten) zufällig zusammengewürfelten Gruppen gepackt (CD bis Mormoz zumindest). Auch jetzt habe ich "nur" glaube so 2.200 Leben, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun wie gut ich meinen Charakter spielen kann.
Die Ausrüstung und die Tungende zählen zumindest teilweise auch zu meinem ersten Punkt, auch hier merkt man mit der Zeit, was besser ist und was schlechter, wobei es meiner Meinung nach vor allem wichtig ist, dass man im Spiel in der Gruppe eben seine Aufgabe in der Gruppe erkennt und wahrnimmt und nicht auf Teufel komm raus Schaden machen will oder sonstigen Blödsinn.

Wenn man mitten im Kampf afk geht, dann ist das natürlich nicht schön, es gibt Fälle da ist es klar dass die Priorität im RL liegt (Kinder etc.) aber es gibt eben auch so Spezialisten die dann einfach weg sind und danach auch kein Wort loslassen weswegen, sondern das offensichtlich einfach als Voraussetzung sehen, dass die Gruppe auf einen wartet und auch alleine klar kommt. Ich glaube nicht dass sich irgend jemand beschwert, wenn jemand einfach weg ist und nach 10 Minuten zurück kommt und sagt "Mein Kind hat sich den Kopf angehauen" oder was weiß ich was. Das steht imho außer Frage und war glaube ich auch nicht Aurengur's Gedanke.

@Aranthion: Auf deinen ersten Punkt bin ich ja schon eingegangen oben, zum zweiten: Wie schon gesagt, das Lernen hört nicht auf, mit frisch Level 50 ist man natürlich noch nicht so erfahren wie wenn man Monate lang mit Level 50 spielt, bereits Spalte und andere Instanzen gespielt hat. Nur wie schon oben erwähnt, hat man bei manchen das Gefühl die wissen nicht mal ansatzweise wie man den Charakter spielt und das ist dann schon frustrierend. Wenn jemand in der Gruppe kleinere Fehler macht (oder auch größere), aber auch willig ist da nach nem Hinweis was daran zu ändern, ist das ja völlig ok, es sind diejenigen die einfach nicht gewillt scheinen, irgend nen gut gemeinten Ratschlag ernst zu nehmen oder überhaupt zu beachten, um die es geht. Beim dritten Punkt stimme ich dir zu, siehe oben, eben so beim vierten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

Natürlich weise ich spieler darauf hin, dass sie etwas geschickter lösen können, doch wo bleibt die eigeninitiative bei den Spielern, die Motivation aus ihrem Char etwas besonderes zu machen. 

Ich verlange nicht von den Leuten, dass sie unmengen im AH ausgeben, oder in die Spalte oder Helegrod reinjagen, damit sie equipped werden, und ich werte auch nicht über das Equip, aber wenn man sich das Equip mancher Spieler ansieht, vorallem bei Klassen, die man selbst spielt, dann fragt man sich schon oft... wtf is going on...

@Kobold
Nein, ich habe das Spielsystem nicht zu 100% durchschaut, und das maße ich mir genauswowenig an, denn das wäre nicht ok 

Was ich nur sehr lustig finde ist, dass die Leute gleich über meine Person urteilen, das finde ich so spannend und vorallem lächerlich...

Ich habe in meinem Post nie einen davon geredet, dass ich einen spieler dadurch irgendwie abwerte, lest mal meinen vorletzten Satz im Eröffnungspost, oder lest ihr gar nicht soweit und stempelt gleich ab...

Jaja... 

Die Angabe mit den Lebenspunkten, geb ich gerne zu, ist etwas schwammig. 

Wie gesagt jeder soll mit seinem Equip glücklich sein, aber es gibt Grenzen, die dann einfach nur schmerzen, wenn man es sieht...

Zerfetzt meinen Beitrag noch weiter, ich finde genau das extrem lustig, vorallem eure Mutmaßungen zu meiner Person finde ich ganz ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit schließe ich meinen Post mit einem netten abwertend gemeinten spruch genau über die Personen, die meinen meine Person und mein Spiel beurteilen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Was kratzt es die Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an der Borke reibt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (15. Mai 2008)

Auch ich schließe mich Aranthion an, es gibt viele unterschiedliche Spielweisen, die jede eine eigene Ausrüstung oder Eigenschaften-Verteilung erfordern. Verallgemeinerungen wie z.B dass eine bestimmt Klasse einen bestimmten Moral, oder Kraft, oder XY Wert haben muss kann man nicht machen. Es hängt alles vom Spiler ab. Wie sagte noch ein guter Sippenkollege von mir: Mir sind die Menschen vorm Monitor wichtig und nicht irgendwelche Items. Schöner Satz, den man auch hier anwenden kann.
Allerdings kann ich auch Aurengur gut verstehen. Spätestens mit 50 sollte man doch ne grobe Ahnung haben wie man sein Klasse in normalen Situationen zu spielen hat. In HdRO ist es ja so, dass die Aufgabe einer Klasse in der Gruppe zum größten Teil vorgegeben ist, aber die Art und Weise, wie man z.B tankt, heilt oder Schaden macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ein Wächter mit leichter Rüstung kann einfach nicht tanken, denn zum tanken gehört neben Agggro halten auch dazu, einiges an Schaden auszuhalten. Aber solange man seine Aufgabe in der Gruppe erfüllen kann ist viel Spielraum. Ich als Intensiv-Spieler und Elb-Jäger aus Überzeugung starte manchmal auch einen Kampf mit nem Herzsucher, allerdings direkt gefolgt von Unscheinbar und dann hat der Wächter 10/20 Sek Zeit sich Aggro zu holen und diese ordentlich aufzubauen, das sollten selbst für einen nur halbwegs erfahrenen Wächter kein Problem sein. Somit erfülle auch ich in diesem Fall meine Aufgabe in der Gruppe, nämlich Schaden zu machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen.


----------



## Bartholom (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht seinen Charakter so zu spielen wie er/sie es für richtig hält. Und wenn der Wächter nur im Ledenschurz vor mir steht, hätte ich nicht das Recht laut los zu mekkern.



wie die leute solo herumlaufen ist in der tat deren ureigenste angelegenheit - aber in dem moment in dem man einer gruppe beitritt ist schluss mit lustig, entweder der wächter tauscht den liebesbrief in der hand gegen einen schild oder er geht wieder.


----------



## Melethron (15. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe deinen Einwand, Bartholom. Sowas liegt auf der Hand. Warum wegen diesem Thema ein Whine-Thread eröffnen ? (um auf das Post vom TE zurückzukommen) Wo bitte ist hier der Unterschied zu dem erwähntem Branchenprimus mit 3 Buchstaben? Gleiches Prinzip wie dort, nur wird hier auf höherem Niveau gemobt. Dort heißt es imba tralalala... hier spüre ich einen Hauch von elbischer Arroganz. Man kann denjenigen aufklären und im Falle das es nicht besser wird anschließend auf ignore setzen. Fertig. Die Raider hier wie dort unterscheiden sich anscheinend nicht wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein sehr interessanter und lehrreicher erster Tag im HdRO Forum von buffed!


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Wenn man mal so die normalen Spieler betrachtet, dann kann man bei gutem Equip etwa folgendes sagen
> 
> Wächter 3,8K Leben
> Waffenmeister 3,6K Leben
> ...



Sorry, aber selten so einen Humbug gelesen. Ein Schurke zB der viel PvMP macht wird zwar auch auf Moral gehen, aber eben mehr auf +schleichen und +ausweichen/+parry als auf 3500+ moral.
Und ebenso gilt für die 4k Moral-Waffenmeister, die mit 270 Macht rumlaufen, dass sie vielleicht noch einmal über ihre Funktion nachdenken sollten. Ich finde es unverständlich wenn jemand nur über die Hitpoints zu einem Schluss über die Klasse gelangen will, es gilt auch hier: Der Mix machts. Es bringt nichts nur einen Wert zu pushen, und dafür andere zu opfern, ausser man macht explizit und auschlißelich PvMP und geht ganz auf survivability (Sternchen allez..). Natürlich kann ich verstehen dass man sich unsicher in einer gruppe fühlt, in welcher Waffenmeister mit Weisheit und Wächter mit Barmherzigkeit getraited rumlaufen, aber man kann evtl auch schlecht jedem seinen Willen aufdrücken - ein sanfter Hinweis auf die beste Skillung wäre in diesem fall wohl eher angebracht denn einfach loszunörgeln.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur widerspricht sich ja selbst:
"...und ich werte auch nicht über das Equip, aber wenn man sich das Equip mancher Spieler ansieht, vorallem bei Klassen, die man selbst spielt, dann fragt man sich schon oft... wtf is going on..." Wertest ja doch über das Equipment.

@Bartholon "Schluss mit lustig" ist genau das Stichwort. Ich würde gegen das Prinzip jedes Spiels auf dieser Welt handeln, ich würde gegen den Gedanken jeder Entwicklerfirma (außer vielleicht Microsoft) handeln, wenn ich diese Spiele nicht aus Spass spielen würde.

Deshalb verabschiede ich mich mittlerweile aus mehr Randomgruppen wegen Typen wie Dir und Aurengur als wegen Typen die ihren Charakter "nicht spielen können". Ich spiel das Spiel mit den Leuten meiner Gilde, da gibts weder das eine noch das andere.

Und mein Spruch zum Schluss: Die Hunde die am lautesten bellen, beißen am wenigsten.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> @Aurengur Für genau solche Leute wie Dich bete ich jeden Abend, dass sie ganz schnell die Lust an dem was sie auch immer spielen verlieren und gehen. Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein wer Du bist? Jeder hat das Recht seinen Charakter so zu spielen wie er/sie es für richtig hält. Und wenn der Wächter nur im Ledenschurz vor mir steht, hätte ich nicht das Recht laut los zu mekkern. Du bist weder Gott, noch Darwin noch der Mega-Über-Hyper-Zocker der allen sagen kann was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
> 
> So Typen wie Du versauen jedes Spiel.



@MacJunkie79 
Ich werde mal eine Antwort in dem Wortlaut schreiben, so wie du sie von mir erwartest.

Ich bin Aurengur Larethian, Bezwinger von Thaurlach. Ich bin der Oberste aller Wächter, weil ich das System bin, und deshalb als einziger den vollen Durchblick haben kann. Ich bilde mir ein besser zu sein, als alles andere auf allen Servern von HDRO und nur ich habe das recht zu entscheiden was gut und richtig ist bei HDRO, denn ich bin mehr als Gott und Darwin zusammen, denn ich bin Chuck Norris. Ich bin nicht nur der Mega-Über-Hyper-Zocker ich bin die Ikone des christlichen Glaubens und die Stütze des Universums.

Wenn ich jemandem das Spiel versaue, dann nur deshalb weil er es nicht Wert ist ein Spiel zu spielen, welches ich total unter meiner Kontrolle habe, so wie es bei jedem Spiel ist, welches ich Spiele... das war schon immer so und wird immer so sein, denn ich bin unsterblich...

Das war natürlich nur scherzhalber gemeint, aber ich denke diese Reaktion erwartest du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (15. Mai 2008)

*Meine sehr geehrten Damen und Herren. Falls ihnen dieser Beitrag gefallen hat, so schauen sich sich die sehr ähnlichen Beiträge (Wenn nicht sogar gleichen) in unzähligen anderen Foren, welche von ganz anderen MMOs handeln an*

Les ich in jedem Forum zu jedem MMO in regelmäßigen Abständen....


----------



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Aurengur widerspricht sich ja selbst:
> "...und ich werte auch nicht über das Equip, aber wenn man sich das Equip mancher Spieler ansieht, vorallem bei Klassen, die man selbst spielt, dann fragt man sich schon oft... wtf is going on..." Wertest ja doch über das Equipment.
> 
> @Bartholon "Schluss mit lustig" ist genau das Stichwort. Ich würde gegen das Prinzip jedes Spiels auf dieser Welt handeln, ich würde gegen den Gedanken jeder Entwicklerfirma (außer vielleicht Microsoft) handeln, wenn ich diese Spiele nicht aus Spass spielen würde.
> ...




Jein... ja und nein 
Natürlich urteile ich über das gesamtkonzept des Spielers anhand von Tugenden, Equipment und Klassen- sowie Rassen- und legendären Fähigkeiten. Ich mache mir ein Bild von dem Spieler, aber würde ihn nie sofort deshalb abstempeln, denn ich hab schon in einigen Posts geschrieben: 

"Jeder definiert sein Spielglück über sein eigenes Spielempfinden, und vorallem, wie er seinen Charakter spielt."

Ich stemple einen Spieler erst dann ab, wenn Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, und das ist meist dann, wenn ich mit ihm bereits darüber gesprochen habe, oder ihm gut gemeinte Tipps gegeben habe. 

Es dürfte der erste Post von mir gewesen sein, den du da gelesen hast, aber naja, macht ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frage mich mittlerweile wirklich, warum du so persönlich wirst in deinem Post, welchen Grund gibt es dafür? Hast wirklich so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass du mich und andere persönlich angreifen musst?

Ich bitte dich wirklich, und ich mache das auch nur einmal, dass du persönliche Beleidigungen unterlässt, sonst werde ich dich einem Moderator melden. Nicht weil ich das will, sondern weil es nicht ok ist persönlich zu werden, oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn man über dich so schreibt?


----------



## Gromthar (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> [...], denn ich bin Chuck Norris. [...]


Echt jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal zum Thema: ich kann das alles gut verstehe. Mir gehts nicht anders. Waffenmeister, die wild in die nächste Gruppe laufen, sterben und sich mit gefrorenem Caps-Lock darüber beschweren keine Heilung zu bekommen; Hauptmänner, die grundsätzlich nicht buffen, keine Standarte der Hoffnung besitzen und sofern dabei jene nicht geskillt haben; usw. usf.

Man erlebt schon viel Mist, aber auch einige wirklich guten Leute dabei. Ich meine, wer kann schon von sich behaupten Carn Dum mit einer Randomgruppe binnen 4 einhalb Stunden komplett durch zu bekommen? Das sind solche Lichtblicke, wodurch ich auch noch immer mal mit Randoms losziehe.

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte einfach etwas Tolleranz walten lassen. Einige haben bereits mit Stufe 20 den Dreh raus, andere erst mit Stufe 50 und der nächste wird es nie blicken. Das ist nunmal so, daran wird sich auch nix ändern. Ferner kann man dadurch die Leute auch schnell aussortieren um jene in Zukunft zu meiden. Es gibt nunmal Spieler, die einfach keinen Wert darauf legen sich und ihre Spielweise zu optimieren, aber auch diese haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich grade wo ich beleidigend geworden wäre - naja doch nicht so dick die Borke was?

Entschuldige auch wenn Dich das jetzt wieder beleidigend wird, aber so wie Du Dich hier gibst, wie Deine Posts zu lesen sind, 1. dürften Deine "scherzhaft" gemeinte Aussage oben ziemlich nah an der Wahrheit sein 2. würde ich, selbst wenn ich der absolute Anfänger wäre, von Dir keine Ratschläge annehmen (hätte ich vorher schon den Thread hier gelesen).

*gibt Aurengur den epischen Ausheul-Rockzipfel* Ich warte dann schon mal auf den Plausch mit dem Moderator.


----------



## Thomy! (15. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Genau. Der entsprechende Wächter hätte wohl gefühlte 7% Blockchance und würde rotfüchse two-hitten*.
> 
> ______
> * Abgewandelte Form eines Witzes von Barlow.



Zuerst einmal zur Diskussion: ich finde die Kritik angebracht und stimme in vielen Teilen auch zu.
Aber die Richtwerte und die Behauptung mit 3200 Moral wäre man ein schlechter Schurke sind Schwachsinn.
Ich spiele einen Wächter und besitze 4000 Moral. Demnächst wird der Wert auf 4200 Moral steigen... Mist, ich bin ein Antigamer! Ich blocke noch genügend und zum tanken komme ich auch. Ich möchte damit nur sagen, dass wenn man in Randomgruppen mit 2 Wächter geht es meist zu folgender Situation kommt:
Wer ist Maintank und wer Off-tank? Bei solchen Diskussionen lehne ich mich zurück.... die Entscheidung dauert ja eh nicht lange: Der Wächter mit der meisten Moral wird als Maintank verdonnert.
Ich spiele nur noch in festen Gruppen, raide so entspannt die Spalte und absolviere die anderen Instanzen ganz in Ruhe. Da wir ein eingespieltes Team sind stimmt Heilung, das Buffen, das Tanken, das Stunnen usw.

Jeder Char bei uns ist sich seiner Aufgabe bewusst. Wenn man sich vorher etwas abspricht und sich seiner Aufgabe entsprechend verhält geht alles klar. Aber auch ich könnte durchdrehen, wenn ein Barde mit 1800 Moral tanken möchte... Ich lasse ihn tanken, bis er stirbt, die Schnauze voll hat und sich ausloggt... 

Wer solchen Leuten nicht begegnen möchte, der soll sich feste Gruppe suchen. Dazu dient vorallem die Sippe, in der man ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Wenn man mal so die normalen Spieler betrachtet, dann kann man bei gutem Equip etwa folgendes sagen
> 
> Wächter 3,8K Leben
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was an einem Wächter mit viel Moral schlecht ist? Der soll doch einstecken können dachte ich?

Und bei den Atributen und Tugenden tu ich mich auch hart. Ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich für meinen Waffenmeister unbedingt brauch und was ich vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## Bartholom (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Deshalb verabschiede ich mich mittlerweile aus mehr Randomgruppen wegen Typen wie Dir



du gehst also rein aus spass mit halbnackten, unbewaffneten leuten auf gruppenquest, nur mit dem ziel die macken eures charakters auszuspielen, völlig ohne den gedanken daran die quest bestehen zu wollen? du definierst "spass am spiel" damit dass der wächter in deiner gruppe statt schild einen liebesbrief (denn das war ja das beispiel wegen dem ich plötzlich zum "typen wie mir" wurde) tragen darf?

irre.


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Mai 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> irre.



Ich versteh's auch nicht. Mach dir nichts draus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grade wo ich beleidigend geworden wäre - naja doch nicht so dick die Borke was?
> 
> Entschuldige auch wenn Dich das jetzt wieder beleidigend wird, aber so wie Du Dich hier gibst, wie Deine Posts zu lesen sind, 1. dürften Deine "scherzhaft" gemeinte Aussage oben ziemlich nah an der Wahrheit sein 2. würde ich, selbst wenn ich der absolute Anfänger wäre, von Dir keine Ratschläge annehmen (hätte ich vorher schon den Thread hier gelesen).
> 
> *gibt Aurengur den epischen Ausheul-Rockzipfel* Ich warte dann schon mal auf den Plausch mit dem Moderator.



Doch, die Borke ist dick genug für deinesgleichen glaub mir, ich wollte an sich nur, dass das der Post im Rahmen bleibt und nicht zu emotional wird, aber das kann man von dir als oberstichler ja wohl nicht erwarten. Sehr erwachsen aber egal....

Du interpretierst schon wieder Dinge die der Realität so fern liegen, dass ich darüber wirklich sehr erheitert bin. Ich denke mir langsam wirklich, dass in deinem MMORPG-Leben einiges schief gegangen ist, aber will es gar nicht genau wissen, denn du bist zu destruktiv und wertend und vorallem nicht sachlich genug für solche Themen.
Ob jemand von mir einen Rat annimt, oder nicht, das ist immer die Entscheidung der Person, der man einen Rat gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen dem Epischen Ausheul-Rockzipfel... Jup her damit, wenn die Stats passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Schwaig_Bub
Ein Wächter mit 4,6K Moral (ohne Buffs) hat seine Macht und Beweglichkeit sicher vernachlässigt, sonst kommt er nicht auf solche Werte. Wenn er Macht vernachlässigt, hat er weniger Blockchancen und diese lösen beim Wächter Aggrofähigkeiten aus, um den Mob leichter tanken zu können. Klar hält er viel aus, aber er wird auch schnell die Aggro wieder verlieren. 

Was einige Wächter auch unterschätzen ist, dass der Normale Angriff genauso Aggro erzeugt, und durch hohe Machtwerte verursachst du auch mehr Schaden, und dadurch mehr Aggro, die du dem Wächter erst einmal klauen musst. Außerdem erhältst du durch höheres Blocken/Parieren weniger Schaden, und das rechnet sich dann zum Teil gegen. Leben ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das gefühl, es gibt zwei Probleme: 1. Haben die Leute nicht richtig mitgelesen und ihn missverstanden (siehe meinen ersten Post noch auf der ersten Seite) und 2. geht Aurengur darauf ein.

Eine andere Option ist, dass *ich* Aurengurs Aussage falsch verstanden habe und es eigentlich gar nicht darum ging.


Die Lösung für das Problem ist, mit den Leuten zu reden, auch in betracht zu ziehen, dass die aus der eigenen sicht irgendwie unsinnig ausgestatteten mitspieler vielleicht sich dabei was gedacht haben. Das gleiche gilt auch für Leute, die auf bereits auführlich beschriebene Weise ihre Klassen-aufgabe in der Gruppe missachten.   Mit ihnen reden und daraus konsequenzen ziehen.

Aurengur hatte sicherlich nicht vor, anhand der HP die Tollheit des charakters zu messen, es ging ihm darum, dass man anhand der HP-anzahl einen sehr ungefähren eindruck von der restlichen Eigenschaften erhalten kann.  Und natürlich sprach Aurengur _nicht_ von PvMP.  Ihr könnt da so lange drauf rumreiten wie ihr wollt und euch jede einzelne Zahl ansehen, die er da aufgeschrieben hat, aber  es ist einfach so, dass man entweder sehr deutlich viele HP hat oder in den anderen Bereichen glänzt.


----------



## Novaldir (15. Mai 2008)

*verwirrt die durch die Posts liest* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schön, dass sich im Endeffekt doch alle verstehen und lieb haben... ich finde rumgezicke ab einen gewissen Grad nämlich soooo furchtbar.

An alle leute, die sich auf den Schlipps getreten fühlten:
NIEMAND (zumindest niemand, den ich kenne ^^) möchte euch wirklich etwas böses... und natürlich gibt es Leute, die mehr (oder halt auch manchmal weniger) belesen sind. Es ist auch nicht schlimm, wenn man seine persönliche Meinung zu seinem Spiel entwickelt und glaubt, ein paar gut Tipps auf Lager zu haben. 

Das Problem vieler Highlevels (vor allem, wenn sie wie ich sio neugiereig sind und einfahc alles und jeden inspizieren müssen) ist, dass man sehr oft auf Mitspieler trifft, die sich auf den ersten Blick als.. sagen wir "subotpimal" ausgerüstet rausstellen. Wenn sie dann natürlich auch noch mit "interessanten" und "eigenwilligen" Techniken in der Gruppe herausstechen (Stichwort Kampfkundi, Barden mit Kriegsrede oder Jäger mit Stärkehaltung in der Grp), bekommt man doch schnell Lust, denjenigen etwas erzählen zu wollen.... wem ist das nicht schon einmal so ergangen, vor allem in Rnd Grps??

Ich habe auch ein einfaches wie (meistens) willkommenes Rezept gefunden: Ich frage die Leute VORHER, wieso, weshalb, warum... Ich möchte niemanden seinen Spielspaß verderben, indem ich ihm altklug meine Meinung aufdrücke.. ich möchte mir aber selber den Spielspaß nicht verderben, indem mit einer Grp keinen Erfolg habe... sollte ich nach einer netten Frage eine pampige oder genervte Antwort zurückbekommen, weiß ich woran ich bin. Eine weitere Diskussion erübrigt sich dann meistens und ich wünmsche allen Beteiligten dann eine gute Reise und viel Erfolg.

In meiner Sippe handel ich das ganz genauso. Neue Member werden erstmal in ein nettes Gespräch gebeten, um herauszufinden, was sie wissen, wie sie ihre Rolle in der Gruppe sehen usw... 

Ich habe meistens ein positive Antwort bekommen.. als ob sich die ganzen 50er nie verskillt hätten auf den Weg nach oben. ^^ 

LG Nova


----------



## Kerindor (15. Mai 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ich versteh's auch nicht. Mach dir nichts draus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Beispiel:

Waffenmeister beim ersten Spaltenrun; "Verprügeln? Hab ich nicht ausgerüstet"


So wie ich es verstanden habe ist der Grundtenor von Aurengur nicht das beliebte WoW "Wer hat das beste Equip" Spielchen, sondern die grundsätzliche Herangehensweise an seinen Char.

In der Gruppe oder einem Raid gelten nunmal andere Regeln als im Solospiel, weil es dort auf das Zusammenwirken der einzelnen Spieler in der Gruppe ankommt.

Um auf das Beispiel zurückzukommen, man kann einen Waffenmeister ohne Verprügeln in der Spalte nicht gebrauchen. Sein Job ist nunmal nicht nur Schaden, sondern auch das Unterbrechen gegnerischer Angriffe.
Wenn er das nicht kann, ist er für die Gruppe nutzlos und auch gefährlich.

Ein Wächter mit 4200 Moral, aber mit 300 Macht, 200 Beweglichkeit und niedrigen Resistenzen ist auch nur ein Blender. Es sieht zwar optisch geil aus mit soviel Moral, nützt aber nichts, wenn Thaurlach an den nicht vorhandenen Resistenzen vorbei diese direkt herunterhauen kann. 


Keiner verlangt das man nur mit Top Sachen herumrennt, das ist nicht notwendig.
Aber man kann von einem Waffi die Einsicht erwarten das er "Verprügeln" ausgerüstet haben sollte im Gruppenspiel.
Ebenso sollte der Wächter es beherzigen das reine Moralwerte nur äusserlich toll sind, aber innerlich nichts entgegensetzen können.
Ich schau mir auch oft andere Wächter an mit 4xxx Moral an und muss immer feststellen das alle Traits auf reine Moral ausgerichtet sind. 
Für Show in Bree ist 4,xk Moral toll, aber im Raid interessiert da doch mehr die Blockrate.


Diese Blender darf und sollte man schon aufmerksam machen das seine Skillrichtung für ein Gruppenspiel ungeeignet ist.

Und ich weiss auch das man dann immer nach Imbaroxxor klingt der alles besser weiss und auch das man schwer seine Grundgedanken hier im Forum darlegen kann.
Daher MacJunkie79, lies es doch mal aus einer anderen Sicht.

Du stehts vor der Spalte, der Wächter ist in Stoffrüstung mit 2-Händer, der Barde in Kampfhaltung auf DD geskillt, der Waffi kennt verprügeln nicht, der Hauptmann benutzt lieber einen Umhang mit +2 Schleichen und der Kundi kann keine Wunden entfernen. 

Alle diese Spieler haben ihren Spass so wie sie spielen. Aber erwartest du dann mit diesen Leuten Thaurlach zu legen?
Würdest du dem Wächter nicht sagen schwere Rüstung, Schwert und Schild sind ein MUSS?


Ich denke mal nur darum geht es Aurengur, das die Leute mal wenigstens ansatzweise wissen was ihr Char kann und in welche Richtung er sich skillen sollte.

Als extrem überdrehtes Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomy! (15. Mai 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel:
> Ein Wächter mit 4200 Moral, aber mit 300 Macht, 200 Beweglichkeit und niedrigen Resistenzen ist auch nur ein Blender. Es sieht zwar optisch geil aus mit soviel Moral, nützt aber nichts, wenn Thaurlach an den nicht vorhandenen Resistenzen vorbei diese direkt herunterhauen kann.
> Keiner verlangt das man nur mit Top Sachen herumrennt, das ist nicht notwendig.



Bei dem Waffenmeister gebe ich dir ganz klar Recht. Ein Wächter mit 4200 Moral finde ich normal. 
Gut, ohne Buffs erreiche momentan 4000 Moral, über fehlende Blocktalente oder Parierfähigkeiten kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren... Für den König kommt oft zum Einsatz, Aggro halte ich ordentlich. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ihr alle habt. Es stimmt, das Moral nicht alles ist, wenn das so wäre, wäre der Wächter die wohl einfachste Klasse.

Dennoch setze ich Prioritäten. Neulich kam mir ein Wächter mit 2400 Moral über den Weg... Ich habe mich ein Stückchen mit ihm unterhalten. Er hatte über 500 Macht. Was soll ich mit "über 500" anfangen? Der Hauptmann in der Spalte bufft meine Macht auf ca. 500. Beweglichkeit achte ich so gut wie gar nicht drauf. Allgemeine Schadenslinderung ist hoch, die anderen wohl im "durchschnittlichen Bereich". Deshalb gibt es ja die schönen Traits: nehme ich Moral und Vita oder Resis?

Das einzige was ich bei meinem Wächter beanstanden muss sind die relativ wenigen Kraftpunkte. Sobald ich aber die letzten geätzten Sachen erhalte ist auch das gegessen.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Mai 2008)

Aurengur hat recht, weil er meint das manche Leute ihre Klassen nicht spielen können bzw. Leichte oder Mittlere Rüstung als Wächter nur peinlich ist. Die Werte, die er geschrieben hat sind Richtwerte, die man mit den Traits hinbekommen kann. (Hab mit meinem Kundi 3K Leben). Es geht in dem Spiel nicht um Equip, aber man sollte schon verlangen, dass jeder seine Klasse beherrschen sollte...


----------



## Thomy! (15. Mai 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aurengur hat recht, weil er meint das manche Leute ihre Klassen nicht spielen können bzw. Leichte oder Mittlere Rüstung als Wächter nur peinlich ist. Die Werte, die er geschrieben hat sind Richtwerte, die man mit den Traits hinbekommen kann. (Hab mit meinem Kundi 3K Leben). Es geht in dem Spiel nicht um Equip, aber man sollte schon verlangen, dass jeder seine Klasse beherrschen sollte...



Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (15. Mai 2008)

Thomy! schrieb:


> Bei dem Waffenmeister gebe ich dir ganz klar Recht. Ein Wächter mit 4200 Moral finde ich normal.
> Gut, ohne Buffs erreiche momentan 4000 Moral, über fehlende Blocktalente oder Parierfähigkeiten kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren... Für den König kommt oft zum Einsatz, Aggro halte ich ordentlich. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ihr alle habt. Es stimmt, das Moral nicht alles ist, wenn das so wäre, wäre der Wächter die wohl einfachste Klasse.


Auf die 4k komme ich auch. Um auf 4,2 zu kommen muss ich aber schon auf Macht, Beweglichkeit usw. verzichten. 



> Dennoch setze ich Prioritäten. Neulich kam mir ein Wächter mit 2400 Moral über den Weg... Ich habe mich ein Stückchen mit ihm unterhalten. Er hatte über 500 Macht. Was soll ich mit "über 500" anfangen?


Das ist in meinen Augen auch ziemlicher Unsinn. Der maximale Wert ist 500. Darüber kann er also nicht sein.
Mit Macht 500 verschenkt der Wächter nämlich sämtliche Bufffs die er noch vom Hauptmann bekommen kann.
Der Richtwert ist maximal 450. Dann verpuffen die zusätzlichen 50 Macht nicht. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Vita 500 Fans.




> Das einzige was ich bei meinem Wächter beanstanden muss sind die relativ wenigen Kraftpunkte. Sobald ich aber die letzten geätzten Sachen erhalte ist auch das gegessen.



Wird dadurch auch nicht viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Kraft ist eh nie unser großes Problem und Kundige sollen ja auch noch was von ihrem Job haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriah (15. Mai 2008)

HiHo, ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen! HdRO ist mein erstes MMOG, inzwischen habe ich zwei Chars auf lvl 50 (Jäger und Barde) und bei Beiden war es von Anfang an, Ansporn für mich, Sie best möglich zu equipen. Ich hab dabei verschiedene Rüstungen und traits probiert, bis ich die für mich best mögliche Zusammentellung gefunden habe. Inzwischen war ich mit beiden schon öfters in den "großen" Inis und hab dort noch nie Probleme wegen meiner "Ausstatung/Rüstung" gehabt. Es kommt mit Sicherheit darauf an, wie man seinen Char spielt und das klappt meiner Meinung nach am besten, wenn man seinen Char von lvl1 bis lvl50 "durchquält" und Erfahrungen sammelt und sich nicht von der Sippe oder sonst jemanden "durchziehen" lässt! Aber ich sag auch, JEDEM das SEINE!


----------



## Vetaro (16. Mai 2008)

Suum cuique sagten die Nazis auch.

Ich kann den Spruch echt nicht mehr hören, vor allem am Ende von Posts, wo die leute deutlich ihre eigene Ansicht vertreten. Entweder man bewirbt seine Weltsicht oder sagt, dass sie ohnehin egal ist und die leute sich gefälligst selber was ausdenken sollen. Und dann entgleist auch noch immer die Sprache, schlimme Geschichte*g*


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Mai 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> du gehst also rein aus spass mit halbnackten, unbewaffneten leuten auf gruppenquest, nur mit dem ziel die macken eures charakters auszuspielen, völlig ohne den gedanken daran die quest bestehen zu wollen? du definierst "spass am spiel" damit dass der wächter in deiner gruppe statt schild einen liebesbrief (denn das war ja das beispiel wegen dem ich plötzlich zum "typen wie mir" wurde) tragen darf?
> 
> irre.



Das sind die Spielherausforderungen, denen die meisten deutschsprachigen Spieler in mir gut bekannten Spielen DAoC und WoW nicht gewachsen gewesen sind. Auch hier in HdRO gibt es offenbar genügend davon. Deshalb mochten und mögen sehr viele Spieler ihre Besuche bei britischen und amerikanischen Servern und sind dort auch meist geblieben.

In der Gruppensuche beschreibt der Gruppenführer in Absprache mit den bisherigen Mitgliedern die Helden, welche Klassen er mit welchen Anforderungen sucht. 
Wer möglichst weit in eine Instanz will, hat es auch so zu formulieren.
Wer einfach nur spielen will hat die gleiche Pflicht der Vorinformation.


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

@ Novaldir

Zitat:
"Ich habe auch ein einfaches wie (meistens) willkommenes Rezept gefunden: Ich frage die Leute VORHER, wieso, weshalb, warum... Ich möchte niemanden seinen Spielspaß verderben, indem ich ihm altklug meine Meinung aufdrücke.. ich möchte mir aber selber den Spielspaß nicht verderben, indem mit einer Grp keinen Erfolg habe... sollte ich nach einer netten Frage eine pampige oder genervte Antwort zurückbekommen, weiß ich woran ich bin. Eine weitere Diskussion erübrigt sich dann meistens und ich wünmsche allen Beteiligten dann eine gute Reise und viel Erfolg."

Das sehe ich genauso. Doch es gibt trotzdem noch Leute die sich und ihr Können falsch einschätzen (Unerfahrene) oder andere die zuviel erwarten und vergessen haben das sie auch mal klein waren (Erfahrene). Erstere werden oftmals pampig und letztere sterben in Arroganz und Überheblichkeit. Wie überall im Leben: der Ton macht der Musik. 

@ all

Ich höre mir gerne Tipps an zu meinem Char oder Spielweise. Info ist doch hilfreich und willkommen. Wenn mir keiner sagt, das ich da und dort noch Spielraum habe, wie soll ich das merken? Ich denke drüber nach und wenn es schlüssig oder ein Versuch wert ist, ändere ich mein Spiel bzw. probiere es einfach aus.

Die Unart Anfängern mit blöden Antworten, auch wenn es sich dabei um einwandfreies Deutsch handelt, kurz und knapp abzufertigen, ist hier in diesem Forum und anscheinend auch im Spiel eine weit verbreitete Sitte. 

" Lies das Handbuch"...."SuFu"...."Questlog"   ect.   Tolle Community!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Community unterscheidet sich prinzipiell nicht von irgend einem anderem Spiel. Es existieren die gleichen Gruppierungen. Man drückt sich gewählter aus, weil durchschnittlich älter. Man redet sich selbst heilig und lügt sich in die Tasche.

Also die Neuen dürfen eurer Spiel spielen, mit finanzieren, aber die Cracks nicht belästigen. Integration ist euch unbekannt. Eigentlich müßte man ja ein Test machen vor der Bestätigung des Accounts, damit keine Unwissenden dem Spiel beitreten. Die könnten ja blöde Fragen stellen.... Das vielleicht Kommunikation ein Teil des Spiels ist, ist der Gedanke schonmal gekommen?

Ironie Modus an

Ich bin dafür das mit dem nächsten Patch eine Sprachregulierung eingeführt wird: schlecht gerüstete oder falsch geskillte Chars, dürfen keine Progamer ansprechen sondern sind automatisch auf ignore geschaltet. 

Ironie Modus aus


Ich hätte auch einige Fragen zum Spiel (trotz Handbuch *g*), doch nach einigen Tagen querlesen spare ich mir das.

lg Mele


----------



## Aurengur (16. Mai 2008)

Es kommt sochon auf die Art der Frage an, die man im Forum stellt, viele Themen sind schon so oft behandelt worden, dass man die über die SuFu locker finden kann, aber wenn du Fragen hast, zu Klassen, dann verwende den Klassenbereich, dort bekommst du immer Info, soweit ich das festgestellt habe. 
Zum Spiel selbst... hmmm... mach nen neuen Threat auf, vielleicht kann ich dir da ja helfen (falls du das nach meinem Post überhaupt willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thoryia (16. Mai 2008)

@Aurengur bist Du von WoW rübergewechselt? Also ich kann einige Sprüche aus deinem Anfangspost als klassischen WoW Flame erkennen.


----------



## Styr74 (16. Mai 2008)

So Leute ist zwar Off Topic, aber da hier alle der Meinung sind wie schlimm in diesem Thread miteinander umgegangen wird...... schaut euch doch mal zur Entspannung in der AoC Comunity um was da abgeht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist echt unterhaltsam! 

Da seht ihr mal wie friedfertig hier alle miteinander umgehen......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Thoria zumindest hat Aurengur schon im letzten Jahr nen sehr hilfreichen Wächter Guide verfasst, ich denke also nicht das er nen spätentschlossener WoW Wechsler ist der Langeweile bis Wotlk kommt hat und nur rumflamen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (16. Mai 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> @ Thoria zumindest hat Aurengur schon im letzten Jahr nen sehr hilfreichen Wächter Guide verfasst, ich denke also nicht das er nen spätentschlossener WoW Wechsler ist der Langeweile bis Wotlk kommt hat und nur rumflamen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, deswegen seh ich seinen Post auch entspannter und nicht als Vorwurf an alle anderen.
Und ich kann ihm nur beipflichten. Den Waffi ohne Verprügeln, den Kundigen ohne Wunden entfernen beim Allsehenden (war witzig als ich noch CD auf den Trank hatte), den Kampfbarden in der ersten Reihe gehört zu den Dingen die ich auch erlebt habe.

Man kann nur spekulieren woran das liegt. Meiner Meinung nach unter anderem in der Abschwächung von Lotro weg von den Gruppenquests hin zu Solospiel.
Kleine Gruppenaufgaben werden mit 50ern gezogen.
Man muss seine Klasse halt nicht mehr so kennen und meist reicht dmg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Angebot Aurengur, doch meine Fragen sind eher allgemeiner Natur bezogen auf HdRO. Dies würde vielleicht auch den Rahmen sprengen und mit Sicherheit wieder ein kontroverse und übermotivierte Diskussion auslösen. Dieser Thread ist interessant, doch einige Teilnehmer schiessen klar über das Ziel hinaus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vermutlich im Eifer des Gefechtes ;-))


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2008)

@Melethron: Ich hab nichts dagegen Fragen zu beantworten, welche man nicht auf anhieb selbst lösen kann (Fragen zur Klasse z.B.), aber es ist extrem Nervig wenn man zum hundertsten Mal Fragen wie "Wo kann ich Angeln lernen?!?!?!?!?" oder einfache Fragen zu Quest die man sich selbst beantworten kann wenn man nur die ersten Paar Zeilen im Questlog liest.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Mai 2008)

Humpel, ich hab's ja schon im anderen thread gesagt: Solange man solchen Leuten einfach nicht antwortet, ist damit alles in ordnung. Jegliche ermahnung bezüglich seines frageverhaltens hingegen ist doof. Vor allem, weil sich die leute, die sich nicht von dem dooffrager stören liessen, dann an demjenigen stoßen, der den fragesteller anmacht.


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

Gut, dann mal eine Beispielfrage. Trotz suchen finde ich keine wirklich brauchbare Übersicht bezüglich der Tugenden. Tugenden entsprechen den Talenten bei WoW, so meine Interpretation. Als Einsteiger weiß ich nicht welche Tugenden denn freigeschaltet werden. Und durch das sich das Handbuch ausschweigt, kann ich nicht einfach hergehen und quasi als Trockenübung mir verschiedene Skillungen zurecht legen. Aurengur's Guide zum Wächter finde ich sehr gelungen, aber es wird doch bei einem Wächter wie auch bei allen Klassen mehr als nur eine Art und Weise existieren, wie der Char ausgerichtet und gespielt werden kann. Sprich, ein Tugendplaner wäre schon sehr hilfreich. Ich kenne nicht die Eigenarten der HdRO Klassen und ihre möglichen Ausrichtungen. (oder ich bin einfach zu blind und habs überlesen *g*)


----------



## Gromthar (16. Mai 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Gut, dann mal eine Beispielfrage. Trotz suchen finde ich keine wirklich brauchbare Übersicht bezüglich der Tugenden. Tugenden entsprechen den Talenten bei WoW, so meine Interpretation. Als Einsteiger weiß ich nicht welche Tugenden denn freigeschaltet werden. Und durch das sich das Handbuch ausschweigt, kann ich nicht einfach hergehen und quasi als Trockenübung mir verschiedene Skillungen zurecht legen. Aurengur's Guide zum Wächter finde ich sehr gelungen, aber es wird doch bei einem Wächter wie auch bei allen Klassen mehr als nur eine Art und Weise existieren, wie der Char ausgerichtet und gespielt werden kann. Sprich, ein Tugendplaner wäre schon sehr hilfreich. Ich kenne nicht die Eigenarten der HdRO Klassen und ihre möglichen Ausrichtungen. (oder ich bin einfach zu blind und habs überlesen *g*)


http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/ ist Dein Freund in jeder dunklen Stunde. Sowas wie einen Talentplaner wie in WoW gibt es nicht, ist aber auch nicht nötig. Schau Dir an was andere Leute für Tugenden haben, schlag nach was es überhaupt gibt und denk nach was deiner Spielweise am besten entsprechen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/ ist Dein Freund in jeder dunklen Stunde. Sowas wie einen Talentplaner wie in WoW gibt es nicht, ist aber auch nicht nötig. Schau Dir an was andere Leute für Tugenden haben, schlag nach was es überhaupt gibt und denk nach was deiner Spielweise am besten entsprechen könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke für den link. Anscheinend gibt es keine klassenspezifische Ausrichtung der Tugenden. Interessant.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giladaniel (16. Mai 2008)

@ Melethorn
Wenn Du im Spiel bist findest Du das im Buch der Taten, allerdings nur die, die Du auch schon durch zufälliges Mob töten oder Entdecken eines Ortes freigeschaltet hast.

Ich hatte auch irgendwo mal eine "ausdruckbare" Übersicht, ich such die mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die war sehr schön nach Tugenden sortiert.


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. Mai 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> Waffenmeister beim ersten Spaltenrun; "Verprügeln? Hab ich nicht ausgerüstet"
> So wie ich es verstanden habe ist der Grundtenor von Aurengur nicht das beliebte WoW "Wer hat das beste Equip" Spielchen, sondern die grundsätzliche Herangehensweise an seinen Char.
> ...




Nur nochmal der Form halber: Aurengurs Startpost habe ich durchaus verstanden, mir ging es eher um die daraus resultierenden Anfeindungen - die kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

Giladaniel schrieb:


> @ Melethorn
> Wenn Du im Spiel bist findest Du das im Buch der Taten, allerdings nur die, die Du auch schon durch zufälliges Mob töten oder Entdecken eines Ortes freigeschaltet hast.
> 
> Ich hatte auch irgendwo mal eine "ausdruckbare" Übersicht, ich such die mal
> ...



Das wäre super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Char ist erst Stufe 8 und hat noch keine Tugenden. Doch wäre es in meinen Augen schon von Vorteil, das man sich für eine Richtung festlegt. Warum sollte ich eine Tugend ausrüsten, wenn die meiner Klasse nix bringt? Nur damit ich es sehe bzw. gesehen werden kann?Geldverschwendung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Mai 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Das wäre super.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem Aufblenden eines Titels hast Du die Tugend nicht aktiviert. Dazu mußt nen bestimmten NPC ansprechen, nur dort kostet es was die Tugenden zu aktivieren/umzusortieren. Es ist also nur der Zeitaufwand da, den man sich für einen Titel aus Spaß auferlegt um ihn aufblenden zu können.


----------



## Giladaniel (16. Mai 2008)

Hmm, die Liste finde ich leider nicht mehr, aber ich habe noch ein paar Links gefunden:

http://lotrowissen.pytalhost.com/index.php?title=Traits

http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/Category:Traits


----------



## Melethron (16. Mai 2008)

Danke ihr 2 für Tipp und links. Finde ich wirklich sehr nett, das ihr eure Zeit opfert um zu helfen. Nach LOTRO hatte ich natürlich nicht geschaut ;-))) (Anfängerfehler)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der link zur Enzyklopädie ist gleich gebookmarkt worden. 

Endlich zuhause, gleich mal ins Auenland schauen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (16. Mai 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Das sind die Spielherausforderungen, denen die meisten deutschsprachigen Spieler in mir gut bekannten Spielen DAoC und WoW nicht gewachsen gewesen sind.
> ...
> 
> Wer einfach nur spielen will hat die gleiche Pflicht der Vorinformation.



entschuldige, aber da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.

was hat es mit "einer spielherausforderung gewachsen sein" zu tun wenn man auf leute trifft die absolut nicht das tun was ihre klasse tun sollte? ich erwarte zu recht dass ein barde heilt und ein wächter blockt, wer das nicht tun will hätte ja auch eine andere klasse wählen können, es ist schliesslich für jeden prinzipiellen spielstil etwas dabei.
genauso sehe ich nicht dass man bei der suche nach gruppenmitgliedern die pflicht hat anzugeben dass man auch tatsächlich ernsthaft die quest schaffen will statt einfach nur mal kichernd gewiped zu werden. der normalfall sieht doch so aus dass "suchen einen wächter" bedeutet dass man jemanden sucht der den blocker machen kann und will, während umgedreht eher der "absonderliche" spieler die pflicht hat die gruppe daraufhinzuweisen dass er z. b. seinen waffenmeister als reinen bogenschützen spielt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Mai 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> entschuldige, aber da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> was hat es mit "einer spielherausforderung gewachsen sein" zu tun wenn man auf leute trifft die absolut nicht das tun was ihre klasse tun sollte? ich erwarte zu recht dass ein barde heilt und ein wächter blockt, wer das nicht tun will hätte ja auch eine andere klasse wählen können, es ist schliesslich für jeden prinzipiellen spielstil etwas dabei.
> genauso sehe ich nicht dass man bei der suche nach gruppenmitgliedern die pflicht hat anzugeben dass man auch tatsächlich ernsthaft die quest schaffen will statt einfach nur mal kichernd gewiped zu werden. der normalfall sieht doch so aus dass "suchen einen wächter" bedeutet dass man jemanden sucht der den blocker machen kann und will, während umgedreht eher der "absonderliche" spieler die pflicht hat die gruppe daraufhinzuweisen dass er z. b. seinen waffenmeister als reinen bogenschützen spielt.



Ich hatte einen ironischen Text gequotet, welche Dir vielelicht beim Verständnis hilft.

Wie schon oft erwähnt ist HdRO ein Spiel unter Gefährten. Da unterstellt man freundlicherweise keiner Heldenklasse Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten aus irgendwelchen auch für einen noch so gut begründeten Motivien. Diese Unterstellungen ist ein typisches Problem von deutschsprachigen Servern. Die anderen vorm Computer sind nicht die Zwillinge von einem.Deshalb fügt man freundlicherweise bei der Gruppensuche auch bei Wächtern zum Tanken und Barden zum Heilen hinzu. Andersherum ist es natürlich auch genauso freundlich und fair, wenn die sich meldenden Leute auch den geforderten Angaben entsprechen.

Ich sehe die Dicken Hälse bei vielen, wenn bei einem Schurken keine der Gruppenfähigkeiten aufpoppen. Aber genau in so einem Fall ist es notwendig wie beim BeispielWächter und Barden mit Spielwitz daran zu gehen die schwierige Situation als Gefährten zu meistern und nicht gleich mit Flüchen begleitet den Kickknopf zu betätigen.


----------

